# Lots of enlarger questions...



## ashli (May 30, 2006)

Hey guys!  I am such a newbie when it comes to the darkroom.  I've never done anything in one, but I am attempting to teach myself.  I was talking with my photojournalism professor and telling him how I wanted to build a darkroom and the only thing really holding me back was that enlargers are so expensive.  It turns out that another professor in the journalism school had an enlarger and GAVE it to me.  That made my year!  It's old, but it still works!  It didn't come with a manual, and I delicately played with it until I got it working fully.  However, I have a few questions...

1 - What is your opinion on the enlarger that I have?  It's a 1970s model Omega (I think it's B&W) B600 Condenser Enlarger.

2 - There is a piece that slides in above the big lens at the top, what is that for?

3 - Can I make B&W prints from a color negative with a B&W enlarger?

4 - I have some pictures scanned in/digi pics that I would like to make prints of.  Could I print out a negative image onto clear (projector) sheets and make a print from that?

Thanks guys, any advice/answers are appreciated!  :heart:


----------



## KevinR (May 30, 2006)

> 1 - What is your opinion on the enlarger that I have? It's a 1970s model Omega (I think it's B&W) B600 Condenser Enlarger.


It is a beginner type enlarger, but will work just fine. I have a C700. Just an updated version that works just fine. It is really the lens that makes the difference.



> 2 - There is a piece that slides in above the big lens at the top, what is that for?


That should be for contrast filters.



> 3 - Can I make B&W prints from a color negative with a B&W enlarger?


Yes you can, but they won't come out that good. You will have issues with contrast.



> 4 - I have some pictures scanned in/digi pics that I would like to make prints of. Could I print out a negative image onto clear (projector) sheets and make a print from that?


Good question. Theoretically, yes you can. You would be making a contract print. Never seen it done. Let us know how it works.


----------



## ashli (May 30, 2006)

KevinR said:
			
		

> Good question. Theoretically, yes you can. You would be making a contract print. Never seen it done. Let us know how it works.



I haven't set up my darkroom yet.  I'm still absorbing everything I can/trying to get some money and cheap supplies.  (Anyone that has some supplies they'd like to get rid of, PM me!!  )  I definiately will try this though.  The Amish pics I posted I want to make prints of, and the negatives were thrown away by my professor...

Also, I don't have an enlarger timer.  Is it neccisary?


----------



## KevinR (May 30, 2006)

To get chemicals and supplies check out Freestyle at the top of the page. Their Arista line is good stuff and really cheap.

I feel a timer is needed. Can you print without one? sure. But I am really picky, I will redo for a half second change.


----------



## terri (May 30, 2006)

Hi Ashli, I would also recommend Freestyle (click the banner) to get good quality, inexpensive chemicals and paper to get started. Once you've made several prints, you'll want to try other chemical/paper combinations. 

Also - don't forget good old ebay to look for "lots" of darkroom equipment. People will scoop up trays, timers, tongs, focusing aids, etc and put it out as a lot. Very cheap way to get tons of stuff.


----------



## ashli (May 30, 2006)

KevinR said:
			
		

> To get chemicals and supplies check out Freestyle at the top of the page. Their Arista line is good stuff and really cheap.
> 
> I feel a timer is needed. Can you print without one? sure. But I am really picky, I will redo for a half second change.



Ok, thanks!  I've never seen a timer, are they complicated pieces of equipment?  I found the plans to make my own, and have shown them to my fiance.  He's considering making one for me...


----------



## ashli (May 30, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Also - don't forget good old ebay to look for "lots" of darkroom equipment. People will scoop up trays, timers, tongs, focusing aids, etc and put it out as a lot. Very cheap way to get tons of stuff.



I've been looking on Ebay on and off.  I'm not exactly sure exactly what I need and what I don't.  Can any of the equipment be substituted for things around my apartment?


----------



## terri (May 30, 2006)

ashli said:
			
		

> I've been looking on Ebay on and off. I'm not exactly sure exactly what I need and what I don't. Can any of the equipment be substituted for things around my apartment?


Sure! When mixing chemicals, you can spend big bucks on graduates OR just head to Kmart or some such place for plain old kitchen measuring cups (like Pyrex). And when you clip your film, you can spend money on "film clips" or just use clothes pins......etc. 

All kinds of ways to save a few bucks. Think about what the item is used for, and look around.  

Keep in mind cleanliness is godliness in the darkroom AND the kitchen, so don't cross-use anything.  Just a word of caution!


----------



## ashli (May 30, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> All kinds of ways to save a few bucks. Think about what the item is used for, and look around.



Is there anything special about trays?  I was thinking about substituting them with aluminum baking pans, or something of the like...


----------



## Philip Weir (May 30, 2006)

Hi Ashli. I won't answer all your question unless I get time later.
[1] Kodak make a photographic paper [at least they used to] called "Panalure" which you can print colour negs to make B+W prints. You process in normal print developer using the time/temperature method, but it's a bit fiddley. Problem is, it's a panchromatic paper not orthochromatic [now I'm confusing you], which means you have to print & process in complete darkness. Printing on normal B+W paper will affect the reproduction of the tones. If you try it, notice the eyes. [you'll understand this comment if you try it.]
[2] You can use any dishes you like, but you should be able to pick up dishes cheap on Ebay.
[3] I for many years never used a timer, I used to adjust my print exposure to about ten [10] seconds, and count in my head, though again on ebay youshuld get one cheap. I wouldn't even try to make one !!
[4] "The piece that slides above the big lens at the top"  Sounds like it has two lenses. It may be the condenser you're talikng about. If it's between the light source and the lens, it could be for a diffuser, as, if the enlarger is very old, and prior to multigrade printing, it wouldn't be for filters. Trust this helps. Philip.
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## JamesD (May 30, 2006)

ashli said:
			
		

> Is there anything special about trays?  I was thinking about substituting them with aluminum baking pans, or something of the like...



I print 35mm negatives on 4X5 sheets of paper (cut from an 8X10 sheet).  I cut the bottoms out of some one-gallon plastic milk jugs, and use them as chemical trays.  Plus the tops of the jugs can be used as funnels with a handle.  I've heard, I think, that BW chemistry can react with metal; it's probably best to avoid them, unless they're stainless steel (since the good tanks are stainless steel, it should be allright).

Regarding making BW prints from color negs.  Kodak no longer manufactures any BW papers, so any Panalure that's out there is probably being hoarded.  I know I was given a box of 100 sheets, and I'm saving it for my paper negatives.  I might use it for printing a color negative as BW someday, but I doubt it.

It's possible to make a positive on sheet film (instead of paper), then contact print that onto another sheet of film (making an enlarged negative).  You'd them contact print that negative onto paper.  I've never done it, but I plan to try it eventually.  It would take some experimentation to get the exposure and everything right, but it'd be a good learning project.  You'd probably have to use a very slow panchromatic sheet film.  You may also have some contrast issues and detail loss.  Like I said, I haven't tried it yet, so I don't really know.

But, try it with paper first.  You might like the result.

As for timers... before I had my timer, I counted the ticks on my watch.  I still use that method for developing.  (At least until I get around to ordering a new safelight bulb).

Improvising is a great way to save money on stuff.  Probably half the stuff in my photography and darkroom outfits is stuff I've adapted to the purpose.  You might be surprised about what can work.  Plus, it's a good way to learn useful things without having to spend gobs of money.

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## terri (May 30, 2006)

I've read about people using kitty litter trays for darkroom chemistry....brand new, of course.  And I wouldn't bother filling them with chemistry, but you get the idea.


----------



## Torus34 (May 30, 2006)

Kitty litter trays work, but as they have no ridges on the bottom, prints tend to be hard to get under with either fingers or tongs.  Do not use metal trays, by the way.  Used trays are available on ebay.  I'm using a set of 8x10's from there.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 30, 2006)

Tamron 28-75, Sigma 70-200 f/2.8, 50/1.8

I don't know if I'd even bother getting a faster telephoto prime - the 5D is incredible at ISO 1600


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 30, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> Kitty litter trays work, but as they have no ridges on the bottom, prints tend to be hard to get under with either fingers or tongs.  Do not use metal trays, by the way.  Used trays are available on ebay.  I'm using a set of 8x10's from there.


You can also use paint trays. They're available for 2 bucks each.


----------



## JamesD (May 30, 2006)

It's a good idea to get trays a bit larger than the pints you're going to be making.  One size up is good; you get to maneuver the prints around a bit.  You don't need too much extra room, though, or you wind up having to mix up way more chemistry than you actually need.


----------



## ashli (May 30, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> You don't need too much extra room, though, or you wind up having to mix up way more chemistry than you actually need.



Can you reuse chemistry?


----------



## JamesD (May 30, 2006)

ashli said:
			
		

> Can you reuse chemistry?



Yes, up to a point. Some people mix fresh every time they process, but this is a waste if you process daily. The instructions should tell you how much film or paper a given amount of chemical should be able to process, and how long it will last both in storage bottles and in open trays.

It's a good idea, if you save them for later reuse, to keep chemicals in opaque bottles in a cool, dry place.  Also, developer in particular reacts with oxygen.  If you leave it in a tray for a couple of days, it will become useless, even if you've never developed anything in it.  Also, leaving any chemical in an open tray will change the concentration as the water in it evaporates. I accidentally left my trays for a week.  The developer turned into a brown film in the bottom.  The stop bath turned into a viscous scum, and the fixer turned into crystals that looked kind of like sugar or salt.  It was a pain to clean up...  so it's always a good idea to store the chemicals as soon as you're done with them if you're going to reuse them.

If your bottle of developer isn't full, the chemical will react with the air in the bottle and degrade.  You can make it last a bit longer by filling the bottle with clean glass marbles until the liquid comes up to the top, then cap it tightly.  That will keep the air inside to a minimum.  I don't think this is a problem with stop or fixer.

If you use Indicator Stop Bath, it will change from bright yellow to purple when it's exhausted, telling you that you should mix fresh.  It kinda looks like grape kool-aid.

So, yes, you can reuse chemicals, up to a point.  If you process once a month, you may be better off tossing them after use; but if you process on a regular basis, it's probably worth keeping them around a while.


----------



## Rolleistef (Jun 1, 2006)

hello all,
i have always wonder, what does the enlarging lens aperture changes? except that you need 1 second instead of 2 when you stop, say at 5.6 instead of 8..
Has it got an effect on contrast or something?


----------



## motcon (Jun 1, 2006)

.1.  i use my b600 over any other enlarger sitting around or to which i have access. i have a nice lens on it, so in terms of quality, it out performs any other. i don't need the frills of a pulley system to raise and lower the head...that's why i have fingers. 

.2.  the tray about which you speak is indeed a filter tray. it sits just below the condensers. do you have a manual for the b600? if not, let me know...i have a digital manual i'll be happy to send to you.

.3.  as mentioned above, kodak did make a paper for printing b/w from color negs. you _can_ print them on traditional b/w paper, but the process of finding the right paper, neg, and filter combination is very tasking. the prints will come out very muddy. 

.4.  sure; just run a transparency through a printer. you will have to edit the contrast range of the image, though, as the density range of transparencies doesn't equate to a negative. you'll more than likely want to do this (as mentioned) as a contact print i.e. - make the transparency the size of the print that you desire.

metal trays - a very big no no. stick to plastic derivatives.

timer - can one be made? sure, with the correct diagram and construction using double pole double throw switchs and relays, but it's hardly worth the hassle and expense when you can get one for cow dung barter on ebay.

@Rolleistef - what changes is, in short, focus across the plane. disregard the numbers. open your aperture all the way, then close it down 2 stops. that is the optimal aperture opening for your lens. full open for focus, stop down twice for print. if you need longer exposure times, throw a neutral density filter in there...stopping down too far will cause edge blur or uneven exposure.


*edit - forgot one.

_Can you reuse chemistry?_ what JamesD has stated holds true in general, although the specific chemicals that you use will have an impact on your reality. if you don't yet have chemicals and are looking for an inexpensive way to approach the issue, just ask. if you have chemicals, list them here and we can attach some guidelines for you.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 1, 2006)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> hello all,
> i have always wonder, what does the enlarging lens aperture changes? except that you need 1 second instead of 2 when you stop, say at 5.6 instead of 8..
> Has it got an effect on contrast or something?



Hi again Rolleistef.
[1] Stopping down has no effect on contrast unless you have a grotty lens with a bad spot or smudge on it.
[2] The basic principle I always use to to stop down is, I stop down until I have an exposure of about 10 seconds, this gives you adequate time [normally] to do any necessary dodging. If you work on this principle, you will get used to the amount of light you are seeing and give you a standard to work by. I do agree with "Motcon" as far as stopping down 2 stops sa as to use the lens at its optimum, but with a thin neg, your exosure would be too short making any dodging very tricky. 
[3] I grew up on stainless steel developer trays, and like anything, you can get used to it, and their benefit is long life and easy to clean.
trust this helps.   Philip.


----------



## ashli (Jun 1, 2006)

motcon said:
			
		

> .2.  the tray about which you speak is indeed a filter tray. it sits just below the condensers. do you have a manual for the b600? if not, let me know...i have a digital manual i'll be happy to send to you.



Yea, if you could send it to miss.ashli@gmail.com it would help out tremendously!  :heart:


----------



## motcon (Jun 1, 2006)

ashli said:
			
		

> Yea, if you could send it to miss.ashli@gmail.com it would help out tremendously!  :heart:




sent.


----------



## ashli (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks to motcon, I now have the manual for my enlarger!  :hail: 

I have read that with the B600 I can do some color printing with 3" square acetate CP filters.  Can anyone tell me more about this?  Does it work?  If it does, where I can get some..the cost of them...etc...

Thanks!

You guys have been so helpful!


----------



## motcon (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah, you can print cp with the enlarger; the filters are a manually placed in the tray as opposed to the dial filtration system of 'color' enlargers.

true color printing is an entirely different process:

http://www.kodak.com/US/plugins/acrobat/en/motion/support/h1/H1_57-62.pdf

http://www.optexint.com/sales/kodakgel.html


**edit - the filters can be used in the enlarger, but you will need a color head. even then, the going will not be easy. 

it really is best to have color prints processed for you.


----------

